# Colorblind Cooking: Ground Raw Meats, Help?



## doesthingswithstuff

Hi there,

I'm brand new to cooking meat and this forum. I'm colorblind and am usually unable to tell the difference between red and brown (or at least, that seems to be the case with ground beef.) Overall, I don't want to rely on color when browning meat, and having people say things like "just feel for the consistency" and "go by smell" have been demotivating, since I'm not exactly sure what the ideal is. Again, I'm experienced with cooking, but not with meat (was a vegetarian until very recently.) I've also had food poisoning, so I don't want to rely on my own inexperienced instincts right now, or what I would evaluate to be "crumbly" or things like that.

I've tried to find this online but haven't yet- I need a guide for how long I need to cook different types of meat, on what types of flame (I'm mostly interested in how to fry ground meats at this point, but cooking times would be useful for other types of meat and cooking styles as well I suppose.)

Does this exist, or would anybody be willing to summarize this for me? Basically, how long I need to fry ground beef, ground turkey, ground veal, and ground pork on what sort of heat before it's done? Recipes usually just say "brown the beef" so looking up recipes has been unhelpful for me too.

Thanks in advance
-A very frustrated colorblind cook who wants to learn to cook meat


----------



## Addie

Welcome to DC. I am sure someone will come along to answer your questions. We have plenty of folks here who are willing to help. 

Color blind? That has to be one of life's most inconvenient maladies.


----------



## Andy M.

Hello and welcome to DC.

I had not considered the problems color-blind cooks deal with.

It's really difficult to tell you what burner settings and times to use as there are too many variables.  Power of the burner, size of the pan and how much meat you put in at once, etc.

With ground beef you cannot tell the difference between red and brown.  Try this.  When ground beef first hits heat it turns light brown/grey-similar to red in shade.  As it cooks and gets hotter, it becomes a darker brown, similar to dark chocolate.  That's the key to really browning beef (and lamb).

Ground pork offers a similar possibility as it's almost white when it starts to cook but turns brown (dark) when it's done.

Color changes in poultry are not as obvious as it starts out light and changes opacity more than color.  Once again, a darker color (browning) is a sure indicator it's ready.

I hope this is of some help.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

All ground meats will be fully cooked after about 10 minutes of cooking over medium-high heat. Use a spatula to break up and turn the meat as it cooks to ensure that it cooks thoroughly. Also, keep in mind that ground meats are usually then cooked even longer in the recipe. For example, ground beef for tacos is browned, then water and seasonings added, and then it's simmered another 8-10 minutes to infuse the meat with the flavor. 

Let us know if you have more questions.


----------



## GotGarlic

When you want to cook chops, steaks or roasts, follow the directions on the recipe and get a good thermometer. That's the best way to determine when meats are cooked to the temperature you want - you don't always want it well-done. With larger cuts, there are a lot of variables that make it difficult to give times for cooking, other than guidelines.


----------



## GotGarlic

I was assuming one pound of meat and a 10-inch (at least) stainless steel skillet or sauté pan.


----------



## Oldvine

Unless you have the same stove and cooking vessels that I have, I don't think I can be much help in suggesting timing for cooking anything.  However I can say there are charts that give the answers as to what temperatures reflect the done-ness of meat.  Hamburger is probably "done" at 160 - 165 degrees.   There inexpensive instant read thermometers that work great.


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome to DC!  As mentioned, a thermometer is your friend.  Also, this lady might have some ideas for you: http://www.theblindcook.com


----------



## GotGarlic

It's not easy to measure the temperature of loose ground beef in a pan  But I don't think it's all that complicated. Ten minutes over medium-high heat will do it.


----------



## CWS4322

Welcome to DC! My brother is red-green colour blind and has problems with brown. I can ask him how he knows when the ground meat is done. He does a fair amount of cooking. I am away this weekend, but can call him Monday if you'd like. Ten minutes is a good guide for ground meat that is broken up. For burgers, well, hmmm...your thermometer is your best friend.


----------



## Hoot

I have had good success determining the doneness of burgers but pressing lightly on them with my finger whlist they are cooking. It takes some experimentation to learn the levels of firmness and how it relates to doneness. I realize some folks will object to having their food touched in this manner, so I only do it when cooking for me and my family.
I second the use of a thermometer, when practical.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Welcome to DC! My brother is red-green colour blind and has problems with brown. I can ask him how he knows when the ground meat is done. He does a fair amount of cooking. I am away this weekend, but can call him Monday if you'd like. Ten minutes is a good guide for ground meat that is broken up. For burgers, well, hmmm...your thermometer is your best friend.


Stirling is red-green colour blind. He has learned to see when meat is browned. It is hard for him to tell the difference between very browned and black. 

Definitely a thermometer for chunks or slabs of meat.


----------

